# Remington Electric Tiller Review and Giveaway(Expired)



## Paige (Aug 8, 2011)

I've eliminated my use of pesticides in the garden, with the exception of fireant hills. We also got a compost tumbler third-hand for free - double score for being eco friendly!


----------



## Jill_Burks (Aug 8, 2011)

We are installing a rainwater cistern to use for drip irrigation in our new veggie garden. An electric tiller would sure help establish the new beds!


----------



## Tammy_Lance (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm NOT using deadly pesticides in my garden. Only natural ways of getting rid of the pests.


----------



## ingridg (Jun 21, 2012)

We've installed two great rain barrels for our garden. Attached a small pump we had laying around so I can walk around with a hose and water. Rain barrels are a wonderful way to reuse nature's rain.


----------



## Elaine_Hart (Aug 8, 2011)

I just started to garden last year. i do hand weeding. Don't use any pesticides in my garden. I've planted marigolds and onions to help with pest control.


----------



## Carolyn_Blakeslee (Aug 8, 2011)

I publish our region's edition of "Natural Awakenings" magazine. When we pick up the previous month's left-over copies, we use them as "weed cloth" in the garden.


----------



## Andrea_Watts (Aug 8, 2011)

That looks awesome! Thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## stripernut (Jun 21, 2012)

The Remington tiller looks very much like the Troy-Bilt electric, except it's orange instead of red.


----------



## Casandra_Farley (Aug 8, 2011)

When you have just a small plot - as I do - it is just perfect.


----------



## Sue1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm trying companion planting this year to help reduce or eliminate the use of pesticides, even the organic kind. I compost and an working on a rain barrel system too.


----------



## Jonathan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2011)

We do not use any pesticides or petroleum based fertilizers. We use compost, but are learning that we need to supplement with some organic fertilizer too.


----------



## gretchen_jewell (Aug 8, 2011)

My garden is pesticide free and I plant mostly organic & heirloom veggies!


----------



## DesertNissi (Aug 8, 2011)

I appreciated the review of the *remington electric tiller*. Seems very simple to use and actually does the work for you. I have heard the pros and cons to tilling the soil or not disturbing it. I have an area that will needs the bermuda grass completely removed to create the garden and putting in a weed wall, hence my desire to till the area after using a sod cutter. Many times my dilemma is using heavy or difficult to handle machines, as I am a small person. I eliminated the use of pesticides years ago, instead I incorporate the use of mother nature and allowing her to control the pests/weeds with a little manual labor on my part as well as planting a balance of crops to flow well. Thanks for sharing your review! * @DesertNissi*


----------



## Pam1 (Aug 8, 2011)

We have been container gardening for the past couple years. Next year we finally have a spot in our yard that we can plant in the ground. We use no chemicals in our gardening.


----------



## leslie1 (Aug 8, 2011)

This spring/summer was my very first garden. We managed to beat the heat and have had a very successful garden in Tuscaloosa, Al. Next season, I'm going to be more ecological by going bigger and growing even more. My four year old son LOVES every aspect, and it a great gardening partner!


----------



## Heather_Perry (Aug 8, 2011)

We have set up a system of water butts so that we do not have to use the water supply cheap and helps save water


----------



## Jennie (Aug 8, 2011)

I mulch my garden (or grow groundcover crops underneath tall plants) to keep the moisture in so it doesn't require as much water. I also haven't used any pesticides, though I was tempted when the grasshoppers mowed my beans down to stumps.


----------



## Jeri_Walker (Apr 12, 2011)

I use no pesticides. My fertilizer comes from my compost bin. I keep a square-foot garden, making watering more efficient. These are ways to keep my garden eco-friendly.


----------



## markinzone7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am a new gardener and am always looking for ways to make the job a little easier. My garden is very small right now but am looking to expand quite a bit next year so the review of this tiller was appreciated. I don't use any pesticides in my garden. I pretty much just let it grow naturally. Too bad it took me 38 years to realize how much I enjoy it!


----------



## DavidH (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice looking little tiller -- thanks for the review


----------



## Christen (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a great, little tiller.


----------



## Karen_King (Aug 8, 2011)

Compost, compost, compost!


----------



## ann1 (Aug 8, 2011)

We compost and don't use any pesticides. Love, love, love to be in the garden


----------



## Brandi_Kelley (Aug 8, 2011)

No chemical usage is acceptable in my garden. We feed bugs to the chickens and weeds as well. Composting chicken manure makes great fertilizer and the straw paths we lay to keep weeds down get tilled in every fall to add to the soil. We plant old unusable chicken waterers with things as well as other objects that have outlived their original purpose. We reuse anything we can. It isn't much, but each is a step toward sustainability.


----------



## Brenda1 (Aug 8, 2011)

We are trying to encourage more beneficial insects in our garden by planting more of the flat topped flowers, providing a water source, and letting stuff go to flower (like herbs and broccoli)


----------



## Angelica (Aug 8, 2011)

we use no pesticides in our garden, to ensure that everything is delicious without being harmful!


----------



## Emily_K (Aug 8, 2011)

Winning one of these would make my garden life so much easier!


----------



## Nathalie_Batty (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the great review, I have been considering buying a tiller and this one seems to fit the bill. 
In order to be more eco friendly, I do the following:
- Compost all my vegetable and egg shells and reuse the compost in my vegetable raised beds (reduced my garbage waste by more than half).
- Installed a drip system for all my vegetable raised beds
- Added four hens to my garden this year, 1) for great eggs and 2) for great manure
- No use of pesticide, only organic products 
- Replaced the old gas lawnmower with an electric one
- Recycle anything that can be recycled
- Use fluorescent light bulb throughout the house
- Use low flow water faucets
- Have low flow toilets
I am consistently looking at ways to improve my life style to be more eco-friendly and sustainable.


----------



## Richard_Simmons (Aug 8, 2011)

I really do need a small tiller for use during the gardening season. This looks like just the ticket, and I wouldn't have yo use gasoline.


----------



## Jennifer2 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm using organic fertilizers this year.


----------



## Debbie2 (Aug 8, 2011)

No use of chemicals in my garden. Vinegar to control weeds and beneficial insects to control destructive bugs. We will let our chickens graze in the garden after tilling so they can eat the weed seeds. We will either compost the garden clippings or we will feed them to the goats. We are trying to be self-sustaining and organic farmers.


----------



## GoodIdea (Aug 9, 2011)

I garden as part of a community garden. We practice good water conservation, recycling, & we donate our excess to a local food pantry.


----------



## amarcart (Jun 21, 2012)

This tiller looks like the answer to my pleas! My garden is right outside my back door and I could till or weed to my heart's content! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Casey_T. (Aug 9, 2011)

I love growing and eating the fresh vegetables from my own garden. Earth friendly and healthy too. Only the best for me and my family!


----------



## Nancy_Hearell (Aug 9, 2011)

I planted all my vegetables in pots this year because the grass wants to take over everything around here. I don't own a tiller but would love to have one. I am not using pesticides to be more eco-friendly but the grasshoppers are taking over. They have eaten the leaves off almost all of my rose bushes. Also I find beetle looking bugs on my zucchini plants.


----------



## Randy_Brown (Aug 9, 2011)

After many years of doing raised beds, I have finally decided to get rid of them and enrich my sandy and clay soil and just plant in the ground. This tool is exactly what I have in mind to eliminate weeding. Weeding is so time consuming and backbreaking. I like that this is electric and woun't pollute the enviroment. I even posted this on my Facebook Page, The Naked Farmer.


----------



## Desiree_Greenfield (Aug 9, 2011)

We grow all our vegetables organic. I love my compost bin! Compost tea is truly liguid gold! I would love a Tiller!


----------



## William2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tiller Contest!


----------



## Ken (Jun 25, 2012)

I would like the tiller, but not the cord.


----------



## Sarah_P. (Aug 9, 2011)

My garden is completely organic. We use fish emulsion and soy meal to fertilize. Weeds are (somewhat) controlled by newspaper mulch.


----------



## Cala (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there! Just came across this site today when deciding when to harvest my kohlrabi (now. lol). Eco-friendly.... well this is the first year for my garden, and we will never use pesticides, and we'll always avoid GMO's as much as possible.  Also, making my veggies into baby food for our 5 mo. old son. 

Thanks for entering me into the contest!


----------



## Saintemm (Apr 14, 2013)

My very first garden this year. I made a lot of mistakes but am learning from it. I had a stroke 5 yrs. ago and suffer from Spinal Stenosis. It took me forever to prepare my little garden as I did it all by hand (shovel and hoe). Dig a hole, plant a plant then have to sit for 10-15 min. till pain passed then dig a hole etc. I was determined to do this and very glad I did. Needless to say it took me forever but I'm proud of my hard work. 
This little tiller sounds like a great item for me. Small and electric. WOW, I'm excited. BTW, everything is growing and my next project is making my own tumbler composter! No pesticides used.. just Merigolds.
Thank you Tee for all your wonderful help and this website


----------



## Solducky (Aug 11, 2011)

We used companion planting to draw more beneficial insects, and use compost and eggshells in the garden as well.


----------



## dshatfield (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm planning to make a larger garden next year (32'x32' is what I'm thinking), my second. I just had a very small one this year to see how I would like it and I absolutely love it! I can't wait to get my next one started along with trying some new veggies. I'm taking notes from all these posts and I've learned a TON that I didn't know for this year's garden, I've stopped using miracle-gro and general pesticides (shame on me lol) and I'm planning to begin using the organic pesticide recipes that I've found here! Thank you for all the information!


----------



## Avrora_Davidovna (Aug 12, 2011)

What a wonderful and generous giveaway! We're currently tearing up turf grass and weeds in our new house, and planting native plants and grasses. We hope to attract more bees and birds, and cut down on runoff. A tiller would certianly help us get the job done faster!

avroradavidovna at gmail dot com


----------



## Jeremy_M (Aug 12, 2011)

All organic, no pesticides. Two big compost bins trying to keep hot and cooking as fast as possible.


----------



## isadorah (Jun 22, 2012)

I am a new gardener and learning so much...was just added to the Community Garden committee as well. Looking ahead to what the fall and post-garden season will bring.


----------



## meemsnyc (Aug 13, 2011)

It definitely looks like an awesome tiller. Having to plug it in is a bit of a bummer though.


----------



## Kathie1 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've eliminated pesticides and have installed several worm towers


----------



## Linda (Jun 22, 2012)

My husband and I are in our mid-sixties and are beginning to have trouble hauling around the rental tiller we use every year. The Remington electric tiller looks like just the ticket for our gardening needs.
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Rachelle (Aug 13, 2011)

What a cool tool. We are pesticide free and love composting. Plus the chickens are really good at bug control


----------



## Jeannie_Clifton (Aug 13, 2011)

I have eliminated the use of pesticides and fertilizers that are not completely organic in my beds and the pots that I plant in. I also use organic soil and compost when I need to add to my beds. I use compact flourescent lights in my greenhouse and sunroom and I also switched over to solar lighting in my greenhouse as well. I have a rainwater cistern in the greenhouse too.


----------



## Chris_Douglas (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought a compost bin and have been producing compost to amend the garden beds. Makes a world of difference!


----------



## Karen_O (Aug 13, 2011)

I do all organic gardening! I try to learn and do all I can to keep things natural and chemical free. Wish everybody would try it and we would have a healthier enviroment.


----------



## Sarah_patriquin (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome review 
In the garden I'm all organic!!


----------



## Lynn_cooper (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi there, This is my first year of organic gardening, I have looked at it as valuable experience learning from any mistakes we make, I use all my veg waste and egg shells for my compost bin, and I started that August of last year and it has been beneficial for my vegetable plots with success with everything I have grown! This website has been very helpful to me to make sure I have been doing the right things at the right time! So thank you for that and thanks for entering me into the competition!


----------



## Rhonda_Trent (Aug 13, 2011)

I have started gardens before but this year is the first time that something hasn't happened to interrupt following through to actually produce something. Pull weeds the hard way--by hand or with a hoe. No pesticides and we are also raising chickens so the fertilizer will be coming from them. Our chickens roam the garden when I can let them out and they just love it. Learning as I go along. My goal is to learn over time how to be more self-sufficient and to teach my grandchildren about how to grow their own food and care for themselves in a natural, healthy way. Has been loads of fun to do together too. They are still pretty little (4,3, and 1) but love being out there being "farmers" with Grandma.


----------



## Katy_Brown (Aug 13, 2011)

I am setting up a three-bin-composting sytem I recently learned from a class sponsored by the Sustainable Living Program in my area. I won't have to buy compost for my gardens and it will drastically cut down on my waste taken to the landfill! Thanks for all you do, Tee! You're the best!


----------



## Diane_kirby (Aug 13, 2011)

Would love to have one


----------



## Hugh (Aug 13, 2011)

I water with watering can and use liquid kelp as food for plants


----------



## debbiedh (Sep 18, 2012)

OMG I would love to have that tiller. We use old newspapers to stop weeds but can use all the help we can get.


----------



## Lans (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't use pesticides and only use home made compost. This tiller would really help next year while expanding my raised beds!!


----------



## Pete_Koski (Aug 13, 2011)

Having reached the ripe old age of, well......I'm over 50, anything that makes gardening easier I'm all for. The Remington Electric Tiller looks like it fits the bill. Having read the article, however, I must disagree with the author on the one con which is the electric cord. I personally use all electric tools. Not for the lofty reason of being Eco-friendly (which they are), but for their ease of use. And let's face it, you would run out of gas much sooner than electricity. And when you think of it, using an electric tool saves on the wear and tear of your car having to be driven to the gas station to fill up the gas can ( and it always happens at the most inconvenient time) and your pocket book ( gas prices keep going up).


----------



## vas707 (Jun 24, 2012)

Straw Bale gardening a part of our garden and mulching and planting marigolds to help with garden pests.


----------



## vas707 (Jun 24, 2012)

Planting marigolds to keep down garden pests.


----------



## Casandra_Farley (Aug 8, 2011)

Small garden could really use a small tiller!


----------



## MayneKitty (Jul 18, 2012)

To be more eco-friendly: We use grass cuttings worked into the soil, use newspaper as mulch between rows, have two compost bins for kitchen peelings and we only use organic pesticide (Neem).


----------



## Leslie2 (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't used any pesticides in my garden, and we've got a beautiful, dark, rich batch of compost going. I'm also trying to make friends with the wasps that hang around my garden instead of hating them.


----------



## Elyse_Malmquist (Aug 13, 2011)

Having this tiller would make working and preparing my garden so much easier! Sure would love to be the one that wins!


----------



## Cyndi_Kudelka (Aug 13, 2011)

I have arthritis and love to garden. Not a good combo. I believe this tiller would be a wonderful addition to help me do what I love. It is light weight and does the work I can't.


----------



## Lori1 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am saving gallon jugs to store water in to trap heat in the winter to keep my plants warm at night under the plastic tents


----------



## Stompkins (Sep 25, 2012)

To be more Eco-friendly, I am using strips of old tee-shirts to tie up tomato plants, compositing everything I can, and using only organic materials for soil amendment and bug deterrents.


----------



## Lisa_S. (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Great website!


----------



## Sarah_G (Aug 13, 2011)

We use no chemicals in our garden. Our dog is one of the best "green" pest control methods we've found.  Only organic fertilizers too.


----------



## Ken (Jun 25, 2012)

This is just what Im looking far. A tilller to go between plants.


----------



## Rod_Murrow (Aug 13, 2011)

I appreciated the review of the tiller - it sounds like a great tool. It will be perfect for my garden, a 9 x 50 space that has just been readied for next spring's gardening. We just moved here and I emptied the space of weeds and grass and have covered it with mulch and 'weed fiber' until the spring thaw arrives!


----------



## Laura_S (Aug 13, 2011)

I use no pesticides or synthetic fertilizers in the garden, only compost. When I have to till, I have to borrow one from my hubby's ex-wife because I can't afford a good one. Less than ideal! I would love this!


----------



## Kelsey_McCallum (Aug 14, 2011)

I've just started gardening, and began by using recycled wood for building raised beds that I hope to turn into cold frames/green houses to get an early start on next years spring /summer crop. I only use organic methods (duh, this is food people!) and am excited to expand into a full fledged garden ASAP. This tiller sounds like the perfect thing to get started. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## WHJ (Aug 14, 2011)

I save veggie peelings and coffee grounds etc for fertilizing my compost bed and avoid unnecessary watering to save water during our drout period.


----------



## Carolyn_W (Aug 14, 2011)

Besides having two rain barrels connected to my house, I am adding three more to use for watering my gardens via a drip system. I have also added four new raised garden beds I am growing my own organic vegetables for spring summer and fall. I use no chemicals - pesticides, insecticides, or herbicides in my yard and gardens whatsoever. I build my own three bin compost and am raising chickens for eggs. The bedding is used in my gardens for fertilizer. All old papers I reuse by shredding and layering my gardens with. A tiller would help me to turn part of my front yard into an edible landscape. The more I can grow myself, the less I have to go to the grocery store and the more I can donate to those at the area churches and Salvation Army.


----------



## Rich (Aug 14, 2011)

I started using cover crops in last year's garden and was very pleased with the results. Currently I have buckwheat planted over former pea ground and plan on planting rye and/or hairy vetch on most of the remaining garden. Cover crops are a great way to add organic matter, nutrients, and weed suppression without the use of synthetic fertilizers or pesticides!


----------



## Margie_Young (Aug 14, 2011)

With this summers heat and rain shortage as of late, I'm glad we save water by collecting rain. By recycling old 5 gallon buckets, we have made several hanging tomatoe gardens. These will be use for many years and can be relocated to different areas if needed. We also enjoy growing enough veggies to share with those no longer able to garden. They get the good ,healthy veggies grown without pesticides, and we get the satisfaction of sharing the bounty with family and friends. Everybody wins!


----------

